
Booze Makes Comeback in Workplace, With Silicon Valley Twist - Businessweek - jedwhite
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-03-14/booze-makes-comeback-in-workplace-with-silicon-valley-twist.html
======
hparra
Not sure how I feel about this, or the "We’re All Adults" rationalization.
What about the mormon, or the recovering alcoholic? Drinking at work won't put
them in danger, but it may make them slightly uncomfortable. I understand a
special occasion, or even casual Friday, but anytime, all the time sounds like
a bit much.

~~~
Klonoar
The former will need to deal with it if they want to work for you, and the
latter probably won't get hired.

Yes, that's bad to say. Pretend it's the opposite of what'll happen, but
that'd just be spreading false information. ;P

------
dholowiski
The same thing happened to me with salesforce.com, I ended up paying,
basically because they already had my cc# and I didn't want to have to fight.
With the credit card company.

------
newchimedes
I feel like the leader board that yelp uses to track how much people are
drinking I would think encourages more drinking. Cause you know once you got a
leader board you have to become "mayor". I've seen this effect with portable
breathalyzers...how drunk can you get!

